
Show HN: Linear regression with spreadsheet and highcharts - dnprock
https://dtab.io/sheets/56cc9c9ee7537ccb202db161
======
sangd
An example of all available charts here:
[https://dtab.io/sheets/568f61ac6e8ca271338363eb](https://dtab.io/sheets/568f61ac6e8ca271338363eb)

